# Ordered a Nikon d810



## AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots (Jan 9, 2017)

Today I took the plunge and ordered the Nikon d810.   

I have been using a Canon 6D or a few  years now, and was wanting to upgrade my camera body for more resolution and better dynamic range.  I had enough saved up for the Canon 5D Mark IV, but by the time I did a ton of reading and comparing reveiews, it seems that the Nikon d810 comes out ahead of the new Canon.  And so..... I put the money towards the Nikon d810 with the 24-120mm as well as the Tamron 15-30mm f2.8.   My photography interests are landscape and night landscapes.  

I'm nervous about learning this new system, but excited.

Anyone use the Nikon d810 and Tamron 15-30mm combo for night landscapes?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## goodguy (Jan 10, 2017)

Nikon D810 is an amazing camera, if I didn't want the D500 AF system and 4k video I would have bought it.
There were some very sweet deals on this camera on boxing day.
You will be very impressed with it!!!
Heard good things of the Tamron 15-30mm so I am sure you will be pleased with that too.
Personally I would have bought the Nikon 24-70mm 2.8G instead of the 24-120mm f4 but that's my style, the 24-120mm is a good and very versatile lens.

Enjoy your new camera and lenses in good health


----------



## nerwin (Jan 10, 2017)

Congrats!

Be careful, you could cut yourself because that lens is really sharp. (I know...bad joke)


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2017)

I have seen your fine landscape photography on the web, and I think you went with the best camera and sensor in that price range: *high-end prosumer/professional use* d-slr from a major maker. Thom Hogan has called the D800 and now the D810 the, "Best all-around d-slr," for some time now. There are faster cameras, and there are more-expensive cameras, with both more and with fewer MP's, but the D800 and D810 seem to be used by a lot of the big-name landscape shooters.

The one thing you will see is how the Sony-made sensor's files can be exposed in the field, and then manipulated in software, to a degree you likely never thought possible. The "malleability" of the files coming off of Sony sensors is quite impressive. Look into the term ISO invariance if you've not heard of it (but I assume it came up in your research). That is something the very-newest Sony 24,36, and 42 MP, and their 50MP medium-format sensors have brought to the table.


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 10, 2017)

I have the d810 and 15-30. There is no better landscape combo available IMO. I previously used a 14-24 and the Tamron is better, and that is reeally saying something. Filters are the big issue, From my experience with the Nikon, i am used to using the big and clunky filter systems, so I just invested in the Chinese Haida set up. Get this, the Haida systems are cheaper and way better than the Lee. The Tamron and Haida system are new to me so I'll post some photos and thoughts as I get to experimenting.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 10, 2017)

Congratulations.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice!  I think you will be VERY pleased.


----------



## fmw (Jan 11, 2017)

I spent a couple of days with a D810 not long ago.  Very fine camera.  It is overwelming to some degree but nothing you can't learn.


----------



## AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots (Jan 11, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I have seen your fine landscape photography on the web, and I think you went with the best camera and sensor in that price range: *high-end prosumer/professional use* d-slr from a major maker. Thom Hogan has called the D800 and now the D810 the, "Best all-around d-slr," for some time now. There are faster cameras, and there are more-expensive cameras, with both more and with fewer MP's, but the D800 and D810 seem to be used by a lot of the big-name landscape shooters.
> 
> The one thing you will see is how the Sony-made sensor's files can be exposed in the field, and then manipulated in software, to a degree you likely never thought possible. The "malleability" of the files coming off of Sony sensors is quite impressive. Look into the term ISO invariance if you've not heard of it (but I assume it came up in your research). That is something the very-newest Sony 24,36, and 42 MP, and their 50MP medium-format sensors have brought to the table.



Thanks, Derrel.  I did quite a bit of reading up reviews and comparisons, and this camera kept coming up as one that would work for my photographic intrerests.  Thanks for taking the time to check out some of my photography.  I started out about 4 1/2 years ago with a Canon 60d, then moved the Canon 6d.  I want to take my photography further, and with getting requests for larger prints of the night sky, I thought this may be the answer.  The ratings and comparisions made it seem better then the Canon 5D Mark III and even the Mark IV.  Couldn't see spending all that money on the Mark IV, so moved to the Nikon d810.

I have checked out the Sony's, but am not crazy about their menu system, and am not ready to move into the more expensive ones yet.   I have the Sony 6000, but rarely use it.  It's crop sensor, and after using full frame, I have a hard time using crop with happiness.


----------



## AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots (Jan 11, 2017)

JTPhotography said:


> I have the d810 and 15-30. There is no better landscape combo available IMO. I previously used a 14-24 and the Tamron is better, and that is reeally saying something. Filters are the big issue, From my experience with the Nikon, i am used to using the big and clunky filter systems, so I just invested in the Chinese Haida set up. Get this, the Haida systems are cheaper and way better than the Lee. The Tamron and Haida system are new to me so I'll post some photos and thoughts as I get to experimenting.



Wow!  Thanks for the encouragement!  I am super, super excited to use this lens.  Can't wait for it to arrive.  I'm looking forward to seeing your photos with it, and with the filter.  I like filters, so I was sad about not being able to use one with this lens.

Have you used the lens for night skies?


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 12, 2017)

Yes it is one of the better lenses for night skies in terms of corner sharpness and coma. 

One other thing about the d8xxs, file size will begin to cause problems so you might want to start working on a storage plan.


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 12, 2017)

The Nikon D810 is the best fourth generation camera Nikon made. Her fifth generation successor is not even announced so we will wait and see if it will be much better.

Today the D810 is possible the best camera you can buy for that money and your purpose.

Get a remote release (MC-36 or compatible) for your tripod work and one longer lens for landscapes.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 13, 2017)

Congrats! You'll love it!


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 20, 2017)

Here is one with the 15-30 and 10 stop ND.

Shells Along the Shore


----------



## nerwin (Jan 20, 2017)

JTPhotography said:


> Here is one with the 15-30 and 10 stop ND.
> 
> Shells Along the Shore



Which 10 stop ND did you get?


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 21, 2017)

Holder and filters are the Chinese Haida system. I bought it based on the amazon reviews. It is better and less expensive than the Lee System, which I had for my old 14-24. The Big stopper has a bad color cast but this one is perfectly neutral. I also fought light leaks with the Lee, not here. I got it all from 2filters, check them out on eBay, great customer service.


----------



## AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots (Jan 21, 2017)

Beautiful!!!!!!   
I will have to get myself a filter for it.  I really like filters.  
Thanks for the post.  I love seeing what can be done.

My camera and lenses came in the other day, but I've been too busy with work and family at home to get out and try them out.  I've been looking through the menu system.  There are lots of buttons, and things are set up a lot different then my Canon 6D, so it will take some getting used to.  The manual will be my companion for the next while.  

I really can't wait to get out and give it a good test.  


JTPhotography said:


> Here is one with the 15-30 and 10 stop ND.
> 
> Shells Along the Shore


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 15, 2017)

Congrats man! That's an awesome camera!


----------



## waday (Mar 15, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Be careful, you could cut yourself because that lens is really sharp.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 15, 2017)

The D810 is what I use though I shoot primarily portraiture. Everything you need is on the body, changing settings a breeze.


----------



## AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots (Mar 21, 2017)

So far I am loving my D810.   
Today I got a back up camera in, a D750.  I'm looking forward to getting to know this camera as well.


----------



## JayG1372 (May 15, 2017)

Awesome addition!!! I was going to purchase a D810 but I actually ended up with a D3 with 15k clicks on it from a friend. It was his backup body and for what its worth, I can not be happier. I am looking to add a D750 as my backup as well so I would be interested to know what you think about it!


----------



## AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots (May 15, 2017)

JayG1372 said:


> Awesome addition!!! I was going to purchase a D810 but I actually ended up with a D3 with 15k clicks on it from a friend. It was his backup body and for what its worth, I can not be happier. I am looking to add a D750 as my backup as well so I would be interested to know what you think about it!



I have been enjoying the D750 as well.  Mostly I use it with my Tamron 150-600mm on it for wildlife.  I have also used it for some underwater photos.  I find the focusing tricky underwater though.  The only real thing that bugs me about the D750 is the Quality button is easy to accidentally push so that a few times I went from shooting RAW files to JPEG without realizing until I got home.  I think the auto focus might be a bit faster?  

Shot on the D750 with the Tamron 150-600 G2, hand held cropped in quite a bit.


----------



## AdventuresInMyTrustyBoots (May 15, 2017)

Back to the D810, I just love it.  The dynamic range is amazing.  
Here's a little sample.  Taken with the Nikon D810 and the Tamron 15-30mm.  I exposed for the sky.  Settings- ISO 64, F11, 1/80sec, 17mm.

These were taken in Northern British Columbia at a heritage museum.
Unprocessed image straight from the Raw


 

Processed in Lightroom


----------

